# LED Help



## OllieNZ (4 Dec 2013)

Hi All,
I'm after a suitable Led for a new shrimp tank with the dimensions of 610x320x350 my main concern is that as I want a low tech that off the shelf units like this may be to bright. http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/classica-stretch-50cm-freshwater-p-6758.html
The other issue I have is that the unit needs to be 25mm thick max and cant be lifted off the tank.
So before I embark on the diy route would something like this  15 Color 19.7in 24 Key Remote Controller Aqauarium Fish Tank Pool LED Light Bar | eBay be any good?


----------



## kirk (4 Dec 2013)

I've looked at that mate.the price told me that it's not going to be anygood for me. If it was I think most of us would have one. I've tried all sorts of cheap leds non have been bright enough to see what's going on nevermind grow plants. I did have a clip on light bar once that would just about grow plants but didn't like the colours. ( on a two ft deep b shaped tank)The way Id look at it is if you could make use of it elsewhere garage shed kitchen etc should it not be good enough on the tank then it has not been a total waste of cash. Who know that one could be perfect. cheers Kirk.


----------



## OllieNZ (4 Dec 2013)

Cheers Kirk,
I thought it would be too good to be true. Ive used 2 gu10 fittings with 3w led bulbs over a similar foot print but they were 12ins above the tank so gave reasonable spread. I dont have the room to replicate this setup where the tank is going this time.
Any thoughts on the brightness of the arcadia unit?


----------



## kirk (4 Dec 2013)

Sorry Ollie just realized I've missed your first link. I was on about the second. the first one looks pretty neat if it's too bright there's always floating plants if the specs right.


----------



## darren636 (4 Dec 2013)

The first one looks a bargain if its bright enough


----------



## James D (5 Dec 2013)

I've got this one, I was a bit worried it wasn't adequate at first after seeing everyone else's expensive LEDs but it's grown these....


----------



## Nick16 (5 Dec 2013)

james, do you think that would be able to fit a 21 inch tank? just wondering how adjustable the arms are?


----------



## James D (5 Dec 2013)

Yes Nick. The plastic arms are in tracks and slide in and outwards, if you look at the other pictures on the ebay page you can see they're positioned differently to mine, probably at about 21" I'd guess. The actual light unit is 59cm (almost the length on my 60cm tank) though so the ends would stick out a bit at each end.


----------



## Nick16 (5 Dec 2013)

i guessed it would be like my arcadia 4ft with the tracks but its easy just to ask you. 
ive got 21 inches of depth so i need alot of light so i wikl just have to accept a bit spilled over the edge!


----------



## James D (5 Dec 2013)

I'm not convinced it could provide enough light at that depth mate. I remember reading LEDs were very poor with over 300mm of water to penetrate, that's probably not right if you invest in a more powerful one but it's probably true with mine.


----------



## Lindy (6 Dec 2013)

I thought LEDs penetrated depth better than t5s?



I have a beamswork led unit over my 24''tank, It is ideal for low tech but there are other options from beamswork now. Mine is the one pictured with 10000k leds and 6blue ones but now they do a 6500k one with no blues and it is also available as a double unit for high tech. They are on ebay and 'aquaman' is a reliable seller based in the uk.


----------



## OllieNZ (6 Dec 2013)

ldcgroomer said:


> I thought LEDs penetrated depth better than t5s?


I think that only applies to the more powerful chips and would also depend on the optics applied to the chip.
I've decided to get the arcadia unit as it has the slot in the top for hanging it. It needs to be bolted to the shelf above it.


----------



## Lindy (6 Dec 2013)

I suspend mine from the shelf above too.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## darren636 (6 Dec 2013)

I'm assuming the arcadia stretch cannot be dimmed?


----------



## OllieNZ (8 Dec 2013)

darren636 said:


> I'm assuming the arcadia stretch cannot be dimmed?


It seems not. I've ordered one, I'll let you know what I think when it turns up.


----------



## GreenNeedle (9 Dec 2013)

ldcgroomer said:


> I thought LEDs penetrated depth better than t5s?
> 
> 
> 
> I have a beamswork led unit over my 24''tank, It is ideal for low tech but there are other options from beamswork now. Mine is the one pictured with 10000k leds and 6blue ones but now they do a 6500k one with no blues and it is also available as a double unit for high tech. They are on ebay and 'aquaman' is a reliable seller based in the uk.


 
The next generation from the one pictured there are better using 1W and 3W LEDs.  The replaceable optics are 'not so' replaceable though as they are shallower than any of the ones you find available and are too narrow.  however removing the bottom panel that houses the optics and replacing with a 2mm clear sheet does the trick


----------



## darren636 (9 Dec 2013)

So, it seems if people want decent led, that has the functions we want - we have to pay for it. D'oh. .  Wimborne ma had a good looking fluval led unit.


----------



## Alastair (9 Dec 2013)

The new fluval aqua life and plant bars look great and good prices too


----------



## OllieNZ (9 Dec 2013)

Nearly £200 for the 60cm


----------



## darren636 (9 Dec 2013)

OllieNZ said:


> Nearly £200 for the 60cm


 I saw them , they give nice effect but needed 2 units on a medium depth tank


----------

